# Looking for....calf nipple barrel/bucket feeder supplies



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Ok, I feed my goat kids from a bucket feeder(bucket with nipples all around the top and straws leading fromk the nipples down to the milk), and am looking to do the same with my bottle calves. I have the barrel, the tubing and I can make the stand, but where do I find the nipples?? I have done google searches trying to find a supplier but with no luck. I used to work at a dairy where they used this method with great success, but I don't know where they bought that type of nipple. I don't want to use the buckets with nipples around the bottom, I don't like the gravity feeding. Any ideas??

This is what the nipples for the kid buckets look like.

http://tinyurl.com/yql82q


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Emily, I didn't do much research, but thought I remembered seeing the type nipple @ Tractor supply....Google TSC or Fortiflex for other nipple dealers.

http://www.mytscstore.com/detail.asp?pcID=8&paID=1038&sonID=180&page=1&productID=15933

2229228 2 PK REPLACEMENT NIPPLES Enter your zip code to see product price 
2229228 2 PK. REPLACEMENT NIPPLES Enter your zip code to see product price 
2229228 FORTIFLEXÂ® CALF-MATE 2 PK REPLACEMENT NIPPLES Enter your zip code to see product price


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I realize you want to locate the nipples in the top of bucket/barrel maybe this nipple assembly will apply....have a great day.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

You may want to check with these folks. As they have a variety of products, one would reason that they would have replacement calf nipples available.

www.bradenstart.com


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

It didn't take the bull calf long to figure out that all he had to do was nurse the LamBar and he got even more milk. He had sucked down almost half the kids' milk before I made it back to their pen and put a divider up. :nono:


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks to all for the ideas. I did find a couple nipples in my feed trailer(have no idea where they came from) that are what I'm looking for. They look like a lambar teat for calves, just a little different and are made to be placed at the top of a bucket and straws inserted. The name on them is "Peach Teat". I did several searches on that(don't even ask about *some* of the sites that came up  ), and the only place I can find that sells those type of "Peach Teat" nipples is in Australia.  Unfortunatelythese two are dry rotted beyond use.
I think I will try them on the lambar nipples and a larger bucket, Roseanne. I was wondering about that and then I read your post.  
Thanks ya'll!! I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

Try this out.

http://www.enasco.com/top/319/Nursing+Supplies/Nipples/


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

randiliana said:


> Try this out.
> 
> http://www.enasco.com/top/319/Nursing+Supplies/Nipples/


Thanks. I checked there already. Guess I should have explained better what I'm looking for. I'm looking for a nipple that has no gasket/screw-on aparatus. They always tend to wear out sooner in my experience. The Lambar nipples that I use for kids are totally rubber. You pull them through a hole in the side of the bucket. There is a groove in the rubber that holds them in the proper place, then you stick the straw in the back of the nipple and your ready to feed with ease.
But thanks anyway.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Who makes the gray gasket free nipples used on our Lambar bucket for goats? They the manufacture may fabricate a larger calf version. Maybe Caprine supply would know the manufactures name...


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

http://www.partsdeptonline.com/cgi-...oduct=18&cart_id=4942147.16509&exact_match=on

Take a look at the bucket at the bottom of the page...it may help....TJ


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Ok, I called up partsdepto(thanks to all for that link) to ask them if they thought the milk bar nipples would work for what I need. She sent me to this place:

http://www.coburnco.com/display/category.asp?catid=129

She said that they carry almost every nipple this company sells, but that the Coburn site has great pictures and explainations. She was right! I ordered some of the "Big Softy nipples and some of the "Fast-Flow red" nipples to see which ones I like better. I'll let you know!!


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Assuming they are still in business try: McCarville Dairy Supplies, 820 Center Street, Mineral Point, WI 53565 - 608-987-2416. Phone number may have changed.

They see a wide assortment of products for bucket feeding of a single or multiple calves, including 'Suck Hard' nipples which force calves to suck hard (as if they were on a cow), generating saliva to help digest the milk.


----------



## milkinpigs (Oct 4, 2005)

they have the PEACH TEAT nipples at www.nasco.com


----------

